# 2nd Annual Food Plot Prep Picture Thread



## T.P.

Cause everbody likes pichers.


----------



## Canuck5

Can't wait!  I have some weeds to chase this weekend!


----------



## Crakajak

Canuck5 said:


> Can't wait!  I have some weeds to chase this weekend!



 Don't forget the rocks.............


----------



## GAGE

This weekend I am putting down my third and last sacrificial soybeans/sunflowers before our later September/October fall plantings.


----------



## deerbuster

This weekend will be full of destroying those nasty weeds in hopes of keeping them gone until September planting.


----------



## Canuck5

Crakajak said:


> Don't forget the rocks.............



I grow rocks pretty good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> I grow rocks pretty good!!!!!!!!!!



I am the king of rock growing. Nobody can top my award winning, harrow busting rocks! I grow 'em from softball size by the bushel basket all the way up to "That one's going to break the whole tractor in two".





In fact, when the dozer man was clearing my plots years ago he said and I quote - "Mr. Kelly, if I owed a man a load of rocks and he wouldn't take these I don't believe I'd pay the man!"


----------



## releehweoj

deerbuster said:


> This weekend will be full of destroying those nasty weeds in hopes of keeping them gone until September planting.



This^^^^^^^


----------



## Canuck5

elfiii said:


> I am the king of rock growing. Nobody can top my award winning, harrow busting rocks! I grow 'em from softball size by the bushel basket all the way up to "That one's going to break the whole tractor in two".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, when the dozer man was clearing my plots years ago he said and I quote - "Mr. Kelly, if I owed a man a load of rocks and he wouldn't take these I don't believe I'd pay the man!"



I'd say you've got a good crop there!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Holy cow elffi has a new name here ! Ole rock buster !


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> I'd say you've got a good crop there!!!!!!!!





Gadestroyer74 said:


> Holy cow elffi has a new name here ! Ole rock buster !



It's worse than the heartbreak of psoriasis. 

Headed out this am to go retrieve my harrow from the repairman for the 3rd time in a month. He welded the frame back together, replaced the disc and put in brand new sealed bearings all the way around. He serviced my tractor too. I'm ready to attack again.


----------



## Hilsman

Started in Feb.  This was an old grown up power line.  Took the 4 wheeler and a plow and ran over it a few times.  Tried to spray it after everything started growing but that's when we were getting all the rain.  We finally decided to say the heck with it and just planted.  Has some weeds in it but not nearly as much as I figured there would be.  Planted Iron & Clay Peas with sunflowers.  The deer/hogs ate the top of the sunflowers before they could do any thing


----------



## deerbuster

Should I be worried if I'm spraying glypho over a heavy dew if I get at least 4 hours of now rain? Or will my efforts be futile?


----------



## Hilsman

Finally got the ok for this spot. Forgot to take pics of the main part before bush hoggin. But did get a pic down one side of it. This is about 1-1/4 acre with about 1/4 acre of 8-10 foot pines in the middle which makes it a U shaped plot.


----------



## Hilsman

Here is a pic of the biggest part after bush hoggin


----------



## Hilsman

The guy with the tractor had to leave so he couldn't plow it for me yesterday. He will be back with the tractor in a few weeks. I had time to kill so I went to camp and hooked up the plow behind the 4 wheeler. It was slow goin but got most if it busted up a little.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That looks great I like that spot hillsman


----------



## elfiii

We made "The Great Leap Forward" this weekend. I have already turned all of my plots once with a middle buster and disc'ed them. The ground was so hard I broke my disc harrow 3 times. Came back with the subsoiler and busted up the hard pan. We got good rain Thursday evening in south Troup Co. so we caught it at the perfect time to turn dirt. Finished sub soiling everything and turned dirt with the middle buster all weekend.

We had to take a time out Sunday morning to turn the sub soiler point around to the sharp side. Considering a month ago my dirt was concrete I'm pleased with the results. I'll be hitting everything with a light dose of Roundup in 2 weeks to knock back any of the crabgrass that survived being turned in.

#1 son did such a good job on the tractor I promoted him from Tractor Driver First Class to Tractor Operator Second Class.

Last pic is a video.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Looking good elffii


----------



## Forest Grump

deerbuster said:


> Should I be worried if I'm spraying glypho over a heavy dew if I get at least 4 hours of now rain? Or will my efforts be futile?



Glyphosate is rain-fast after one hour with most formulations. If the dew is so heavy that it will dilute your herbicide (or result in runoff rather than sticking) just wait an hour or 2 later to start until the sun is up good. 

Most important to your success will be if your plants were actively growing & not under stress. (& species: RR things like morning glory, pigweed & nightshade will eat your roundup & laugh at you...)


----------



## arrendale8105

This is my plot of Sunn Hemp i planted back in May.  The deer worked on it while it was young but it pushed through.  Now its always full of rabbits and deer.  Even at this height you can see where they are wearing out the leaves.  Going to try something a little different this fall.  Instead of harrowing up the entire plot in september, i'm going to leave some standing, harrrow up strips in it and plant them leaving some tall hemp until frost.  When the leaves die and fall i'll broadcast some rye, wheat, and oats on top and see if they germinate.  The hemp shaded out the grass and its clean as a whistle under it.  I love the sunn hemp! When i took these pics the other day we were dumping out a load of pears i had my girls pick up off the ground from the pear tree in my yard.  The same afternoon i took the pics (about 2 hrs later) there were 3 does and yearlings eating the pears.


----------



## CountryBoy77

Our creek stand plot 1st one

Power line box we call "pine leg box" cause we cut pine down to use as one of poles.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Those are so,e good looking spots


----------



## Hilsman

I wasn't able to go to the club this weekend due to a death in the family. RIP Grandmomma. 

Thanks to some good friends at the club my spot did get plowed up with the tractor. This is the only pic they sent me. I think it looks good but I will prob run over it a time or 2 more before I plant it. Can't wait to get it planted and watch it grow. This is the first year I've really been into food plots and am really enjoying it.


----------



## T.P.

Looking good, Hilsman.

RIP Grandmomma.


----------



## NUTT

2nd year clover plot. Sprayed Clethodim back in May. Waited till last Saturday to mow and getting some rain this week! Will fertilize in September.  Got a few weeds and the bare spots are from spot spraying Glyphosate.
Not bad looking for mid August!


----------



## Canuck5

Nice plot!!!  What type of white clover is that?


----------



## GeorgeShu

Great looking clover plot!!

I love it!


----------



## NUTT

Durana Clover. And thanks to all the food plot guru's that contribute info on here. Learning as I go!


----------



## GAGE

Your clover looks great...especially for this time of year.
 I checked my bow plots yesterday, and with limited rain and my fence not keeping the deer out, I am hopeful that after more milorganite and plastic bags,  that my daughter and I will have a place to bow hunt.


----------



## Triple C

NUTT said:


> 2nd year clover plot. Sprayed Clethodim back in May. Waited till last Saturday to mow and getting some rain this week! Will fertilize in September.  Got a few weeds and the bare spots are from spot spraying Glyphosate.
> Not bad looking for mid August!



Nutt...The more I mess with clover the better I like it.  Your plot looks fantastic, particularly for mid-August!  Thx for sharing.


----------



## Triple C

GAGE said:


> Your clover looks great...especially for this time of year.
> I checked my bow plots yesterday, and with limited rain and my fence not keeping the deer out, I am hopeful that after more milorganite and plastic bags,  that my daughter and I will have a place to bow hunt.



Gage...Pretty sure you and your daughter will be hunting over that plot come bow season. Nice!


----------



## NUTT

This section of the forum fires me up to see everyone getting it done with the plots. 
Most of all the info available to all of us via some of the members here who are nice enough to share a wealth of knowledge is priceless. Thanks and keep them pics coming...


----------



## Canuck5

GAGE said:


> Your clover looks great...especially for this time of year.
> I checked my bow plots yesterday, and with limited rain and my fence not keeping the deer out, I am hopeful that after more milorganite and plastic bags,  that my daughter and I will have a place to bow hunt.



We'll need pics of her showing Dad, how it's done!


----------



## mattech

Here is a small plot I have on a real small piece of land. It really grew up this summer. Went to break up the ground and add some lime. Luckily it got some good rain recently.










After


----------



## Hilsman

Looks good MT


----------



## mattech

Thanks


----------



## ccherry

Nice MT


----------



## mattech

Thanks ccherry


----------



## SakoL61R

I know first hand that's a lot of work!  Looks great and should pay off.


----------



## chrismhaase

GAGE said:


> Your clover looks great...especially for this time of year.
> I checked my bow plots yesterday, and with limited rain and my fence not keeping the deer out, I am hopeful that after more milorganite and plastic bags,  that my daughter and I will have a place to bow hunt.



What I missing with the bags?  please explain.


----------



## GAGE

chrismhaase said:


> What I missing with the bags?  please explain.



The hope was just some extra movement when the wind blows. Since that picture was taken, in my case anyway, it has proven not to work.


----------



## misterpink

This was all 18 year old pine last year.  I ask the crew foreman to set a dock here.  He recommended GA Forestry Commission to come grub it out.  Just added 1,000 lbs of lime to this .5 acre plot a couple of weeks ago.   It is at the corner of a 200 acre AG field you can see in the background.   Planning on oats and clover.

A turkey will die here in April!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Looks good fellar ! Them forestry folks do good work


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

.        Here is a panorama from the stand. The low cut parts to the right will be planted. The high cut is for visability and the standing cover I'd left to make the deer feel safe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.        A deer's eye view up hill.


----------



## misterpink

Smart!


----------



## elfiii

Got everything disc'ed Saturday just in time for the rain.


----------



## CountryBoy77

What we call green box one of our best producing plots...


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Excellent !


----------



## T.P.

Turned my bean plot under this morning. I'm going to plant oats within the next week or so.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

You mean your stems lol


----------



## Derek

its amazing what new tines on a tiller will do.....finally got them all put on.  got a few tilled up but still got a few to do this weekend.


----------



## deerbuster

Got this plot along with 4 others planted this weekend with clover, wheat, oats, rye and some brassicas. Hoping for a good germ after planting in moist soil.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Looking good


----------



## pkp844

This is a GoPro video of our plot prep.



The GoPro was mounted above the Exhaust, i think that is why it looks pixelated some of the time.


----------



## pkp844

This my first attempt at editing a GoPro video! This was the tractor harrowing after i ripped the plot with the cultivator.


----------



## deerbuster

Love the music in the second video of you harrowing!


----------



## pkp844

deerbuster said:


> Love the music in the second video of you harrowing!



Dont know what song it is. It came with the GoPro editing software.
Ive been watching lots of deer management videos on YouTube. Hopefully i can get better at making/editing my own.


----------



## mattech

pkp844 said:


> This is a GoPro video of our plot prep.
> 
> 
> 
> The GoPro was mounted above the Exhaust, i think that is why it looks pixelated some of the time.




You got any pics of that attachment hooked to the atv?


----------



## gcobb

*Pics from the last several days planting*

Good ole sandy soil - easy to work.


----------



## pkp844

Here is one other pic of it. I can get some better ones tomorrow


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That ole sandy dirt sure does make it easy to work and make that cutlipackers look like you drilled t and pin striped it lol. Nice tractor


----------



## CountryBoy77

Headed up today for planting....pray for rain for me boys...


----------



## Canuck5

CountryBoy77 said:


> Headed up today for planting....pray for rain for me boys...



Looks like there is a 50% chance for rain, a couple days early next week in middle Georgia.  They/We got rain there on Wednesday, so there will be some moisture in the ground.  I'd like to wait a little longer, but if I don't do it this weekend, it will be a while before I get back down there.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I'm with Canuck . We are planting around the first of October depending on rain


----------



## Canuck5

LOL!!  Fall is in the air, now!


----------



## pkp844

mattech said:


> You got any pics of that attachment hooked to the atv?



Here is one from this morning


----------



## pkp844

This is what I'm planting tomorrow. It's a cheap mix of oats/rye/wheat/rape and clover and I'm supplementing with Crimson clover. So far I'm getting away with about $35/ half acre plot not counting fertilizer.


----------



## CountryBoy77

Canuck5 said:


> Looks like there is a 50% chance for rain, a couple days early next week in middle Georgia.  They/We got rain there on Wednesday, so there will be some moisture in the ground.  I'd like to wait a little longer, but if I don't do it this weekend, it will be a while before I get back down there.



Be nice too but when have 20 member hunting club have pick a date for work weekends and go by that. Tough if guys plan for months on certain day then change up. We hopefully get a lil rain, as stated we had quite a bit Wednesday up there so ground should be moist.


----------



## mattech

pkp844 said:


> Here is one from this morning



Pretty cool setup, I saw the tires spinning a little, what size atv you running?


----------



## pkp844

mattech said:


> Pretty cool setup, I saw the tires spinning a little, what size atv you running?



 It's a 500 Polaris four-wheel-drive with 27 inch mudlites.  The problem is with how deep the plow digs in sometimes  because of what is left of the roots and the debris from when they logged our property.


----------



## deerbuster

Got a little over .5 inch of rain on Wednesday (9/16) on all of our plots we planted last Saturday. (9/12)


----------



## Canuck5

Food plots in, cooler temps on the way, with 6 out of the next 10 days with a 50% chance of rain ... fingers crossed!


----------



## Hilsman

Got my new plot planted yesterday.  I planted BFO and Diakon Radish.


----------



## Deerhead

We should have some happy and fat deer.  Those are some great looking plots!!! You guys sure know how to grow'em.  I can't wait to see our plots.  We hit the rain perfect this year.  They say the seed sprouted within days...


----------



## Curtis-UGA

I've plowed 18 so far this year and still have 3 more properties left. Here's a few pics, I'm about tired of food plots!


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> Food plots in, cooler temps on the way, with 6 out of the next 10 days with a 50% chance of rain ... fingers crossed!



I knew you couldn't wait. 

Mine are in too. Just a little rain is all I need! Wheat, oats, rye, peas, crimson clover, BFO and 7 top turnips.


----------



## Canuck5

Sittin' at my desk, just dreaming of some Blue Tractor Time, just kept calling my name!!!!!!!!  Well, that and my October weekends are pretty much full now.

Nice plots you have!!  Seeds will sit in dry soil for a good long time.  I think we stand some good chances of rain this week!

75 degree days and 60's at night with a little rain, will sure make a difference, on all our plots!


----------



## GAGE

*Long day of solo food plotting yesterday!*

I started around 9:00 (late UGA and AL games)  and ended at 7:45.  It is rather time consuming to not have everything in one place, and have to go back and swap tractor for four-wheeler and what not. At least I know with some decent rain, they will be right.  
I put down 1500 lbs of lime, 650 lbs. of 19-19-19, and planted BFO, wheat, war, Mega Plot, rape, radishes, sunflowers, medium red clover, awp, crimson clover, and Big and Beasty.

4 down, and 7 left to go!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Plots look great guys.


----------



## Derek

Couple others finished up this past weekend! Come on rain!!!


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> Sittin' at my desk, just dreaming of some Blue Tractor Time, just kept calling my name!!!!!!!!  Well, that and my October weekends are pretty much full now.
> 
> Nice plots you have!!  Seeds will sit in dry soil for a good long time.  I think we stand some good chances of rain this week!
> 
> 75 degree days and 60's at night with a little rain, will sure make a difference, on all our plots!



Yeah, I couldn't resist the urge either. My soil was almost too wet to turn Friday but by the time I got the seed down I had excellent seed beds with good moisture down deep so I think I'm good to go. .5" of rain in the next 7-10 days and I'm stylin' and profilin'.

My deadbeat buddies pulled a no show so I did it all by myself. They better grow like the Devil is after them because I ain't hitting another lick at a stick this year except to hunt and maybe shove a stick or two of fire wood in the stove!


----------



## Canuck5

elfiii said:


> Yeah, I couldn't resist the urge either. My soil was almost too wet to turn Friday but by the time I got the seed down I had excellent seed beds with good moisture down deep so I think I'm good to go. .5" of rain in the next 7-10 days and I'm stylin' and profilin'.
> 
> My deadbeat buddies pulled a no show so I did it all by myself. They better grow like the Devil is after them because I ain't hitting another lick at a stick this year except to hunt and maybe shove a stick or two of fire wood in the stove!



  That's great!  My plots were drier than I had hoped ..... but that can get fixed in the next 10 days!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Holy smokes y'all killed it ! Looks amazing ! Well done folks


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> That's great!  My plots were drier than I had hoped ..... but that can get fixed in the next 10 days!



I think we both got lucky last night and this am. Based on the 24 hr rainfall map it looks like you got a little more than me but that's OK.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I was up at the farm hunting this past weekend . I cut a little section of corn so you could see from the box stand to an area boy did they hammer it seen 8 deer and 16 turkeys and sparky the skunk . All does except one small buck . We decided to talk a couple younger bucks as we are over ran with bucks and let the does walk. He didn't get close enough for a shot. Bob has all the plots plowed up and ready to plant . With all the food we have and acorns we decided to wait till first of October when rain is near to plant hopefully the timing of the fall plots will come in when the acorns start playing out. Y'all Folks sure have some amazing looking plots. Y'all have some some great work !


----------



## 01Foreman400

My favorite shots.


----------



## elfiii

01Foreman400 said:


> My favorite shots.



That last one is precious!


----------



## mattech

Great pics foreman!!!!!! My kids love playing in the dirt too!!


----------



## GAGE

Great pics Darrell! It was not that long ago that my kids where that size, but now at 12 and 15...they grow up so fast.


----------



## Canuck5

Great pics of little farmers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canuck5

Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good ...... my plots are getting more rain on them, now and maybe more tomorrow and Saturday.  Nice slow rain showers do a world of good!


----------



## Cornfed

Here is a picture from our new tower stand showing the Crimson clover popping through. Oats, wheat, cowpeas, and some wildlife mixes are in the strips. Some got planted a couple weeks ago and are doing ok.


----------



## Cornfed

Here is a closeup of wheat and some corn germinating. Neat how pretty the close up stuff is! Don't expecting from the corn but it was free, broadcasted and discard kn. If it gets a foot tall and gets nibbled on it did its job.


----------



## GeorgeShu

*Food plots seeded*

Got all main plots seeded yesterday. Had a nice drizzly rain thursday and into friday AM that wet the just soil enough to make a nice damp seedbed.
The mix I used contained wheat, oats, rye grain, Dixie Crimson clover, Apache Arrowleaf clover, Medium Red clover and Daikon radishes.
I used an electric Earthway seeder mounted on the front of my Gator to spread the mix. It works very well providing an even distribution pattern. One pass seems to work well for me after you get the hang of how far to open to drop slots.
I am fortunate to have a  fine young man, Hunter aka Sportsman94, who is generous with his time and abilities to help me.  I seeded and he followed covering the seeds with the rake.  Made fast work of the tasks.
First pic is the seed mix in the hopper.
Second pic shows the set up on the gator, spreader in front, seed bags in the rear. Seeded about 4 acres without having to return to pick up more seed, nice!
Third pic shows rake used to cover seed. Here we over seeded one of my Durana plots by running the rake over the plot to rough the surface and expose the soil.  After one pass I spread a mix of the grains and Hunter made a second pass to bury the seeds.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Those look excellent George !


----------



## Canuck5

George, can't wait for more pics!


----------



## GAGE

Very cool seed pick George!


----------



## TCOmega

Canuck5 said:


> Food plots in, cooler temps on the way, with 6 out of the next 10 days with a 50% chance of rain ... fingers crossed!



Canuck5, do you have some kind of drag mounted behind your disc? If so, could you post some pics of it? I have been thinking of doing something along the lines of some kind of drag directly behind my disc. Thanks


----------



## Canuck5

TCOmega said:


> Canuck5, do you have some kind of drag mounted behind your disc? If so, could you post some pics of it? I have been thinking of doing something along the lines of some kind of drag directly behind my disc. Thanks



Sorry, it's too high tech .....   I've change it slightly, where it is chained to a specific length at the ends of the 6 x 6, so that when I lift the discs up, it gets them off the ground for me to travel with it.


----------



## TCOmega

Canuck5 said:


> Sorry, it's too high tech .....   I've change it slightly, where it is chained to a specific length at the ends of the 6 x 6, so that when I lift the discs up, it gets them off the ground for me to travel with it.



Thanks, that looks good. I think I need to play with the settings of the angles of my rows of discs. I get a 6 - 8"  deep furrow on the outside edges of the back row of discs. Then when we drag it, it is hard to cover that furrow back up.


----------



## Canuck5

TCOmega said:


> Thanks, that looks good. I think I need to play with the settings of the angles of my rows of discs. I get a 6 - 8"  deep furrow on the outside edges of the back row of discs. Then when we drag it, it is hard to cover that furrow back up.



I think a wide enough drag, to go past the furrow, a little, will help eliminate some of that.  Mine still leaves a little furrow, but not like before.


----------



## Forest Grump

TCOmega said:


> Thanks, that looks good. I think I need to play with the settings of the angles of my rows of discs. I get a 6 - 8"  deep furrow on the outside edges of the back row of discs. Then when we drag it, it is hard to cover that furrow back up.



Having a drag that is heavy (I use one very like Canuck's but make of a piece of railroad rail) & extending about 18-24 inches beyond the width of your disc on each side will pretty much fill that furrow. 

Now: if you want to diagnose the problem & correct it, here's how:

If the disc harrow makes ridges on the outside cuts & furrows just inside the ridges: too much soil is being thrown out by the front gangs. Reduce the front gang angle by one setting. (Rear gangs should always be one setting "straighter"/less aggressive than the front also).

If the disc harrow makes a furrow on the outside cuts and a ridge just inside the furrow: the rear disc gangs are set too wide & are picking up soil from beyond where the front gangs throw it out. You reduce the spacing between the gangs by loosening the hanger bolts & sliding both rear gangs equally toward the center (just a little). Be sure there is no binding & re-tighten. 

Additionally, first be sure you are running level front to rear. They also make an add on for many discs called a "furrow filler": basically it's a little 1/2 size disc that fits on the outer disc on each side & puts dirt in that furrow.

A slight ridge in the center behind the harrow is normal, but big center ridges or furrows can be caused by speed (too much or too little) or the spacing or the angle of the disc gangs relative to each other, as well as back to front leveling issues.


----------



## Canuck5

Forest Grump said:


> Having a drag that is heavy (I use one very like Canuck's but make of a piece of railroad rail) & extending about 18-24 inches beyond the width of your disc on each side will pretty much fill that furrow.
> 
> Now: if you want to diagnose the problem & correct it, here's how:
> 
> If the disc harrow makes ridges on the outside cuts & furrows just inside the ridges: too much soil is being thrown out by the front gangs. Reduce the front gang angle by one setting. (Rear gangs should always be one setting "straighter"/less aggressive than the front also).
> 
> If the disc harrow makes a furrow on the outside cuts and a ridge just inside the furrow: the rear disc gangs are set too wide & are picking up soil from beyond where the front gangs throw it out. You reduce the spacing between the gangs by loosening the hanger bolts & sliding both rear gangs equally toward the center (just a little). Be sure there is no binding & re-tighten.
> 
> Additionally, first be sure you are running level front to rear. They also make an add on for many discs called a "furrow filler": basically it's a little 1/2 size disc that fits on the outer disc on each side & puts dirt in that furrow.
> 
> A slight ridge in the center behind the harrow is normal, but big center ridges or furrows can be caused by speed (too much or too little) or the spacing or the angle of the disc gangs relative to each other, as well as back to front leveling issues.



Good advice ^^^^^^  I'll just add that leveling from front to back is pretty important.  Not only will it help level your cut, but it pulls a lot easier.  Not sure if you have a 3 pt mounted disc or a transport like mine, but my adjustment screw handle is up near the front, right next to the hitch.


----------



## TCOmega

I have a 3 point hitch disc. Next time I use it, I will have to check it out to see if it is level or not, from my view on the tractor, I think it is. Reading FG's post, I think I need to straighten the rear row out one setting. Pretty sure I should be able to rig up a 6x6 or RR tie to the disc, with a short chain or cable.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Triple C

*Fall plots are in...*

Finished planting on Wednesday the 16th.  Snapped these pics this past Friday, the 25th.  Planted 3 plots in winter rye and durana clover.  Trying a new clover this year in 1 plot...Fixation balansa clover.  Always interesting to try new things.  Also planted sugar beets for the 1st time.  Planted what we call the upper lower and lower lower plots in Buck Forage Oats.  Of all the buck on bag seeds, about the only one I'm hooked on is BFO's.

This plot is planted in durana clover and abruzzi rye.  Persimmon tree is loaded this year.


Another plot planted in durana clover and abruzzi rye plus a pic of arrow heads and broken pieces we picked up out of this plot in about 10 minutes Saturday morning.  Son picked up 7 or 8 after planting last week.  All told, we've probably found a couple dozen or more out of this plot in the past 5 years.  Must have been a campsite at one time.




This plot is planted in Buck Forage Oats.  We keep a small fallow area between the lower lower and upper lower just to provide a little more browse and cover.



Looking south into the lower lower.  Planted in BFO's.


----------



## Triple C

Planted our biggest field in abruzzi rye and sugar beets using the throw and mow method.  Just broadcast the seed and then mowed the field.  We are thinning our pines and pretty sure a portion of this field will be used as a logging deck when they reach this area.  Didn't want them to have to deal with a plowed field with their equipment.


Germination in the thatch.


Left the perimeter of this plot untouched.  Great stand of Regalgraze ladino clover planted last fall.  This stuff has produced all summer long and still going strong.


----------



## Triple C

*Couple pics of our timber harvest...*

Logging crew has been working for 1 week on our property.  Primary operation is 1st thinning of our young pine stands.  Secondary will be select thinning of our hardwoods to release crop trees and remove less desirables...sweet gum, elm and a few poplars.  Not a food plot pic but in a sense, it will provide more food than perhaps anything else we do.  Putting sunlight on the forest floor is a beautiful thing.  Here's a pic of pine density prior to thinning.


After thinning...



Once we start burning, hopefully it will look like this in a few years...a 25 yr old loblolly stand that we burn every 2 to 3 years.


----------



## GeorgeShu

3C, mighty fine looking plots. Well done.
Also the thinning will release a bunch of native plants and provide lots of browse.
Added benefit is the cut rows can provide you some nice access roads once the stumps rot down.


----------



## Canuck5

Nice Triple C!


----------



## elfiii

Triple C said:


> Logging crew has been working for 1 week on our property.  Primary operation is 1st thinning of our young pine stands.  Secondary will be select thinning of our hardwoods to release crop trees and remove less desirables...sweet gum, elm and a few poplars.  Not a food plot pic but in a sense, it will provide more food than perhaps anything else we do.  Putting sunlight on the forest floor is a beautiful thing.  Here's a pic of pine density prior to thinning.
> View attachment 851513
> 
> After thinning...
> View attachment 851514
> View attachment 851515
> 
> Once we start burning, hopefully it will look like this in a few years...a 25 yr old loblolly stand that we burn every 2 to 3 years.
> View attachment 851516



Shooting lanes! A couple of years from now when the browse comes back ya'll will be cookin' with grease!


----------



## GAGE

The weather and wet dirt where not conducive to planting yesterday, but I made the most of it.   

The first is like a see rock city plot, but due to it's hidden proximity, it should be real productive.

The second is our sender stand...too bad I discovered yesterday that the stand is broken and a serious death trap now.

The third is a new set that I put a 10 foot academy tripod on. It is a roadbed ( only a few hours a day of sunlight)that is surrounded by thickets and gets a lot of scrape usage.  I ran a 6 foot strip of wheat and clover which should grow enough to slow down any deer.

5 plots left to go, and I am past ready to be done!


----------



## mattech

I disc'd it up and put out lime about a month ago. Had some weeds starting up. 










After, I planted buck forage oats. Real curious to see how they do on the small plot.


----------



## Cornfed

Yalls plantings look so good and are great motivators for all. If it wasn't for yalls work and willingness to share on here I guarantee our property wouldn't be heading down the track it is now. 

Triple C what maintenance did yall do on your perennial clover strips- bush hog a couple times a year? Any spray program?


----------



## Cornfed

Here's a picture of our disc harrow/ drag setup. There are zip ties incorporated in this setup so you KNOW it was made on the fly. We plan to build a heavier setup using either a 6x6 or rail road tie for next year.


----------



## Cornfed

Here is a shot of some of the wheat we planted on the 19th. The rains have been quite appreciated.

FYI the wheat and oats we planted are generic bulk from the Henry County Feed Mill on Hwy 81 in McDonough. $20 for 75lbs of either and we are getting great germination. I got a bag of each and we planted them in strips in different spots to see how they take and what is preferred.


----------



## Triple C

Cornfed said:


> Yalls plantings look so good and are great motivators for all. If it wasn't for yalls work and willingness to share on here I guarantee our property wouldn't be heading down the track it is now.
> 
> Triple C what maintenance did yall do on your perennial clover strips- bush hog a couple times a year? Any spray program?



Surprisingly, only mowed a couple of times this year.  When planted last fall, we planted rye with the clover around the perimeter.  Seemed to suppress the weeds as the clover established and took off in the spring.


----------



## Forest Grump

Cornfed said:


> Here's a picture of our disc harrow/ drag setup. There are zip ties incorporated in this setup so you KNOW it was made on the fly. We plan to build a heavier setup using either a 6x6 or rail road tie for next year.



Somp'un about that pic makes me think I was invited to a Redneck wedding & there's a sign that says "Just Married" on that harrow.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Here are a couple pics I took the last few weeks. Two plots are before pics, and then three separate after pics that I took 10/1 right before dark. We planted BFO, Wheat, AWP, and WI Imperial Clover. All the plots are about 3" tall and doing well so far. 

Before




Here is another before shot. This is my boss's son. This is "his food plot" so for this one he got to do all the work except plowing. He spread the wheat and oats, then the AWP, drug the food plot with the four wheeler, then put out the clover on top. This will be his second full year deer hunting and hopefully he will feel a letter more accomplished when he pulls the trigger on a deer this season in a food plot he planted.





After shots


----------



## Curtis-UGA

We got my parents farm planted between the rains.


----------



## Canuck5

There's a man, outstanding (or driving) in his field!!


----------



## Gut_Pile

Curtis-UGA said:


> We got my parents farm planted between the rains.
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Looks like a fine place for a dove field


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Fantastic pics gents


----------



## Derek

Mine are looking mighty fine!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Looking good and green


----------



## Hilsman

Here is my new plot after 2 weeks. Diakon radish and BFO. Gonna put some fertilizer down tomorrow after the hunt.


----------



## Hilsman

Here is part of my powerline plot. It just has BFO. Put down some fertilizer this morning.


----------



## mattech

Looking good Hilsman!!


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Gut_Pile said:


> Looks like a fine place for a dove field



It is! We've also killed quite a few big birds off it. Not to mention a couple 135"-140" deer.


----------



## SakoL61R

September 27.

Started early and got it all done by 5:30.   

Soil moisture was perfect.  Weather was misty all day with some very light rain at times. 

First up was bog harrowing my new "firebreak" plot.  

Tilled the rest.  

Planted rye/wheat/oats/radishes/kale/turnips/yucchi & crimson.

Should have taken more pix, but I was in "get'er done" mode.

I was tired by the end of the day, but smiling as I knew the rain was coming.


----------



## SakoL61R

October 3 after planting 6 days ago.

Rye/wheat/oats/radishes/kale/turnips/yucchi & crimson.  Threw some leftover buckwheat in one spot as well.

Had light rain the day after planting and throughout the week for a total of about an inch.

Quite a bit of heavy rain today.  Plots are saturated.  

Very happy with the growth after 6 days!

Left several strips of sunn hemp.  They've worn them out all summer.  Will be planting it again next year.

Also overseeded into the dead thatch around my fruit trees.  I'm please with the results.


----------



## SakoL61R

BTW, all ya all's plots are looking great!

Excellent thread.  Thanks for starting it T.P.


----------



## Canuck5

Nice (moist) plots!  We've all had our share of rain!!!


----------



## GeorgeShu

Sakol, nice work and pretty place you have there.
I planted under similar conditions as you and have similar results. Waiting for the rain to ease up so I can go and check my plots today.
Well done.


----------



## SakoL61R

Thanks much George.  Look forward to seeing how yours are.

Had a break this morning here and got a couple things done,  but it's steady coming down again.


----------



## GeorgeShu

*Germination in plots*

These plots were planted Sep 25 to a mix of wheat, oats, rye, Daikon radish, crimson, apache arrowleaf and medium red clovers.  Planted into moist soil and have had about 2 inches of rain over the last three days.  Apparently nice easy rain for no signs of washes or runoff.


----------



## Canuck5

Looks good, George!!!


----------



## SakoL61R

Good looking plots, George!  Great start for both of us.  
Lots more rain on my place last night and today.  More coming.

Very thankful I got mine in a week ago!


----------



## elfiii

What a difference September rain makes! 2 weeks old and they are juke box jumpin'!













This rain has done us all a world of good. I don't think mine have ever looked this good this early.


----------



## GeorgeShu

Nice looking plots!  We have been very fortunate with the weather this year and our plots are off to a great start!  We hope it continues......


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Looks like a darn putting green elffi


----------



## Canuck5

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Looks like a darn putting green elffi



It does!!!!  Perfect!!!!


----------



## CountryBoy77

Timely rains look to have helped everyone...that's awesome! Cant wait till time pull triggers .......good luck fellows


----------



## deers2ward

Got my plots in on Sunday. 

Disced in oats, wheat, triticale, packed, then top dressed with crimson clover

Ground was already good and moist but got a good soak yesterday too


----------



## Canuck5

You're on your way!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Looks like a darn putting green elffi





Canuck5 said:


> It does!!!!  Perfect!!!!



A veritable emerald greensward.


----------



## Curtis-UGA

They are up!


----------



## Canuck5

Good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canuck5

elfiii said:


> A veritable emerald greensward.



Just staring at your picture, waiting to see a golf ball, go plopping in there!


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> Just staring at your picture, waiting to see a golf ball, go plopping in there!



No "golf balls" bigger than 30 cal allowed.


----------



## elfiii

Curtis-UGA said:


> They are up!



They look great! How many did you wind up planting? I think you won the award for most plots planted this year.


----------



## Curtis-UGA

elfiii said:


> They look great! How many did you wind up planting? I think you won the award for most plots planted this year.



40 this year. I will never commit to that many again.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Canuck5 said:


> Just staring at your picture, waiting to see a golf ball, go plopping in there!



Hahaha fooouuurrrrrrr


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Curtis-UGA said:


> 40 this year. I will never commit to that many again.



You are the food plot mega machine ! Looks good


----------



## deers2ward

Curtis-UGA said:


> 40 this year. I will never commit to that many again.



Wow


----------



## T.P.

My daughter and I sat on one of the oat fields last night to see what was coming out. Lots of does and small bucks right now.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Holy cow !


----------



## Canuck5

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Holy cow !



Not quite what I said .... but, Wow!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Canuck5 said:


> Not quite what I said .... but, Wow!!!



Hahaha ! We got all of ours planted yesterday. So far this year I have seen 29 deer from the stand. This is mountain land so we don't have the deer density as southern regions. For the area this is outstanding. I have now seen more deer in bow season than I did the entire hunting season last year. The corn and soy beans have Made  a huge difference in deer sightings. I feel like with the added cover it makes  the deer feel more comfortable in day light. Hopefully it will continue to be good . Canuck I couldn't comment any more I might get banned lol


----------



## GAGE

*Coming along!*

I checked on my clear cut plots yesterday, and like a lot of others, the rain has been good to us.  Hopefully my daughter has some luck out of the new tower stand tomorrow!


----------



## Canuck5

Nice plot!  Wish your daughter the best!


----------



## Triple C

T.P. said:


> My daughter and I sat on one of the oat fields last night to see what was coming out. Lots of does and small bucks right now.



Nice!  Pretty sure if I were given only one choice to plant it would be oats.  Bet your daughter enjoyed the parade!


----------



## Triple C

GAGE said:


> I checked on my clear cut plots yesterday, and like a lot of others, the rain has been good to us.  Hopefully my daughter has some luck out of the new tower stand tomorrow!



Plot looks great GAGE!


----------



## mattech

Buck forage oats were planted two weeks ago. They are coming up good.


----------



## elfiii

Curtis-UGA said:


> 40 this year. I will never commit to that many again.





Gadestroyer74 said:


> You are the food plot mega machine ! Looks good



Nobody else even comes close. That is a lot of tractor time right there.

Hope they produce for you Curtis. With all the time you must have in them they better! 



Gadestroyer74 said:


> Holy cow !





Canuck5 said:


> Not quite what I said .... but, Wow!!!



Can't top that. Wish I had that many deer!


----------



## stuntmedic

Here are my three small plots I planted on 10/06 after rolling down the Durana clover and chicory, BFO was disced in first.






[/URL]





[/URL]
Heading back this Friday and hoping the rain has done its job.


----------



## Canuck5

*This was "planted" in our 3 clover/oat/radish plot*

195 lbs.  Our deer are averaging bigger weights all the time.  This is about our 5th year of getting serious with food plots.


----------



## Canuck5

Ooooppppssss


----------



## T.P.

Nice, Canuck!


----------



## Canuck5

T.P. said:


> Nice, Canuck!



Thanks!  Improving the "property" does a world of good!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

He is a big ole healthy joker ! Congrats ! All our plots are coming along good. I shot a doe a young boy shot a doe and the land owner shot a buck we wanted out the gene pool. The two does yielded 48 pounds of meat each. I estimate they where 2.5 years old and weighed around 120 pounds


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> Ooooppppssss



Handsome!  Hard work pays off!


----------



## Canuck5

elfiii said:


> Handsome!  Hard work pays off!



It does!!  Growing deer, from the dirt because that's where it all starts!


----------



## Milkman

A little half acre with hardwoods on two sides.  Its fun to watch the same deer go from the plot to the acorns and back to the plot all within an hours time in the evening.


----------



## Canuck5

So peaceful!!!!


----------



## elfiii

What a difference September rain and cool temps makes! Mine look the best they have ever looked and they are bringing in the deer!


----------



## T.P.

Dang, e! I wish my yard looked that good! The early rains have definitely made a lot of folks happy. Generally a lot of folks are praying right now.


----------



## elfiii

T.P. said:


> Generally a lot of folks are praying right now.



Normally I am one of those and this time of year my plots usually look a little on the anemic side due to lack of rain. This year it was almost too wet to plant and when I did plant it took a lot of tilling to get enough dry dirt on top to plant. I busted 2 1/2" bolts on my discs trying to pull them through wet dirt. Replaced them with Grade 8's so I'm good to go on those 2.


----------



## Hilsman

Here are mine.  The powerline is just planted with BFO, the other plot is BFO and Daikon Radish.  Both plots planted on 9-20.  They are wearin out the plot with the radish.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Looks great fellas ! The rut seems to he early this year these will be the ticket end of October first of November I am betting


----------



## Canuck5

elfiii said:


> Normally I am one of those and this time of year my plots usually look a little on the anemic side due to lack of rain. This year it was almost too wet to plant and when I did plant it took a lot of tilling to get enough dry dirt on top to plant. I busted 2 1/2" bolts on my discs trying to pull them through wet dirt. Replaced them with Grade 8's so I'm good to go on those 2.



President Obama, would just love playing on that golf course!!!!


----------



## Canuck5

Hilsman said:


> Here are mine.  The powerline is just planted with BFO, the other plot is BFO and Daikon Radish.  Both plots planted on 9-20.  They are wearin out the plot with the radish.



That's the ticket!!!  Providing food for the deer!!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate

Lee, those look great! Hopefully the next pictures have a white belly laying in them with a big set of horns!


----------



## GAGE

*The rain has sure been good to us!*

Here are a few follow up pics of some of my plots, as well as my last project which was an unexpected new tower stand build/replacement.

I planted my last 4 plots this past weekend, and am now once again waiting on the rain.


----------



## SakoL61R

Great looking plots everyone!  Timely moisture sure helped many of us this year.


----------



## Huntin 4 More

Looking good guys!  Mine plots came up good but no rain in the last two weeks at my place and I'm worried when I go back it will be all brown.


----------



## elfiii

GAGE said:


> Here are a few follow up pics of some of my plots, as well as my last project which was an unexpected new tower stand build/replacement.
> 
> I planted my last 4 plots this past weekend, and am now once again waiting on the rain.



Plots look great! I bet standing that box blind up was some fun.


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> President Obama, would just love playing on that golf course!!!!



Whoop der it is!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Looks fantastic ! I can hear the boom now


----------



## Canuck5

elfiii said:


> whoop der it is!



lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canuck5

GAGE said:


> Here are a few follow up pics of some of my plots, as well as my last project which was an unexpected new tower stand build/replacement.
> 
> I planted my last 4 plots this past weekend, and am now once again waiting on the rain.



Very nice!!!!


----------



## GAGE

elfiii said:


> Plots look great! I bet standing that box blind up was some fun.



I will let you know on Friday.


----------



## T.P.

GAGE said:


> I will let you know on Friday.



Stake the legs down and hook a truck to it. Works like a top. Just don't gas it too hard or she'll do a 180!


----------



## Hilsman

GAGE said:


> I will let you know on Friday.





T.P. said:


> Stake the legs down and hook a truck to it. Works like a top. Just don't gas it too hard or she'll do a 180!



Someone needs to take a video camera.......


----------



## Gadestroyer74

T.P. said:


> Stake the legs down and hook a truck to it. Works like a top. Just don't gas it too hard or she'll do a 180!



One other thing . You need to get the platform off the ground about 5 feet or so. Or it will buckle the legs and break them ! Been there done that ! Lol.. We always dig a small hole in front the legs with a shovel and the legs Would hit it and stop for sliding out..


----------



## T.P.

gadestroyer74 said:


> one other thing . You need to get the platform off the ground about 5 feet or so. Or it will buckle the legs and break them ! Been there done that ! Lol.. We always dig a small hole in front the legs with a shovel and the legs would hit it and stop for sliding out..



x2.


----------



## elfiii

T.P. said:


> x2.



X 3 and don't attach your pull up cable/rope too near the top. A couple of feet down from the top should do you proud.


----------



## Canuck5

It's been a month since I've been back down there.  Plots aren't looking bad, but we still could use lots more rain!


----------



## Canuck5

Those were all the 3 clover mix, along with oats and Daikon radishes.  Durana clover is looking good too


----------



## Canuck5

Most of the plots are looking good, but there are a couple, which appear to not have gotten the same amount of rain.  This was planted with oats, 3 clovers and radishes, but I suspect, that I planted the oats, in some moisture, but there probably was a little rain, to germinate the clover and radishes, but not enough moisture to sustain them.  Then they died, but I did overseed that plot with more clover this weekend


----------



## Canuck5

Most of the plots are looking good, but there are a couple, which appear to not have gotten the same amount of rain.  This was planted with oats, 3 clovers and radishes, but I suspect, that I planted the oats, in some moisture, but there probably was a little rain, to germinate the clover and radishes, but not enough moisture to sustain them.  Then they died, but I did overseed that plot with more clover this weekend


----------



## Canuck5

But, the food plots are doing their job.  In one sitting this weekend, I saw 5 deer graze in the plots, for a good period of time.  Then I assume they moved on to some acorns.


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> Most of the plots are looking good, but there are a couple, which appear to not have gotten the same amount of rain.  This was planted with oats, 3 clovers and radishes, but I suspect, that I planted the oats, in some moisture, but there probably was a little rain, to germinate the clover and radishes, but not enough moisture to sustain them.  Then they died, but I did overseed that plot with more clover this weekend



Disappointing for sure considering how your other plots look.



Canuck5 said:


> But, the food plots are doing their job.  In one sitting this weekend, I saw 5 deer graze in the plots, for a good period of time.  Then I assume they moved on to some acorns.



That's what's happening on my place. They will graze through the plot from one side to the other and move on into the woods. I've got a ton of white oaks so they are getting a well balanced diet.


----------



## Canuck5

elfiii said:


> Disappointing for sure considering how your other plots look.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what's happening on my place. They will graze through the plot from one side to the other and move on into the woods. I've got a ton of white oaks so they are getting a well balanced diet.



I shouldn't complain so much!  I have 2 out of 20 plots like this and even at that, the oats are still there and being used!  I have not heard any complaints from the deer yet!

There definitely is a lot of acorns being dropped right now and it looks like the choice of foods for the deer is divided between the food plots and the acorns.  Corn usage has dropped way off!!


----------



## SakoL61R

Things that make ya proud!

With rain in the forecast, I got my last plot planted this past Sunday.  Little Man (4.5) had a big time spreading seed and helping out.  Momma says he's already as corrupted as me 
We hustled, got'er done and got in a stand for the evening hunt.
His choice on bringing the BPS flyer.
Good times!


----------



## Canuck5

Priceless!!!!!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Post of the day right there ! Awesome buddy !


----------



## SakoL61R

Thanks 5, 74,
It's just awesome to have him (and his sister) in the woods with me.  Showing and teaching them the ways of the woods is what it's all about for me.

BTW, everyone's plots are looking awesome.  

I need to get some more pix of mine and post.  The early October rains really got things off to an excellent start.  Still had lots of pears hanging this past weekend and the jap persimmons are "almost there".  As with most everyone, the buffet spread is even more bountiful with this year's large acorn crop.
Good luck to all-really enjoy everyone's pix.


----------



## Canuck5

*What's working??*

So far, 50% of the deer we have taken this season, have been in food plots.  The other 50% in hardwood bottoms near oaks.

Ours are made up of Oats, crimson, arrowleaf, medium red clovers and daikon radishes.

Oats seem to be the favorite right now, followed by some clover.  A little nibbling on the radishes, but it might be a little early for those yet.

What do you think is working for you?


----------



## SakoL61R

X2 on the deer nibbling on the oats (and rye/wheat) along with the clover from what I saw.  Have seen zero activity on radishes/turnips/kale.

The pears are what are really drawing them to my plots.  My 7 yr old trees really produced this year along with some of the 6 and 5 year plantings.  A couple have dropped everything, but there's lots of fruit left on the others.  Will be interested to see how long they hold.  Very impressed with the "Doc's Specials" so far for fruit production, drop times and disease resistance.  Will get some pix this weekend if I go.
I dropped a big doe with my muzzleloader all but under one pear tree and my buddy's daughter scored on a nice 2.5ish 8pt in the same plot opening day of rifle season so far.


----------



## Canuck5

My 3 year old Keiffers just started to produce a small handful of pears.  Hopefully next year there's even more!


----------



## Huntin 4 More

Not sure if the deer are even hitting my plots yet.  Put milorganite down three weeks ago and no rain till yesterday so I've gotten almost no pictures on the plot and there seemed to be little browsing.  What little I did see was definitely on the oats.  I think between the big acorn crop and the milorganite, it may be a while before my plots get much use.  Should be good for rifle season here in FL though.  Good luck to everyone out there!


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> So far, 50% of the deer we have taken this season, have been in food plots.  The other 50% in hardwood bottoms near oaks.
> 
> Ours are made up of Oats, crimson, arrowleaf, medium red clovers and daikon radishes.
> 
> Oats seem to be the favorite right now, followed by some clover.  A little nibbling on the radishes, but it might be a little early for those yet.
> 
> What do you think is working for you?



The peas were working great until they decimated them all. Right now it looks like they are hitting the wheat and oats strong. Rape and 7 top turnips are coming on strong but I need a good frost to force sugar production.


----------



## Forest Grump

Huntin 4 More said:


> Not sure if the deer are even hitting my plots yet.  Put milorganite down three weeks ago and no rain till yesterday so I've gotten almost no pictures on the plot and there seemed to be little browsing.  What little I did see was definitely on the oats.  I think between the big acorn crop and the milorganite, it may be a while before my plots get much use.  Should be good for rifle season here in FL though.  Good luck to everyone out there!



I have to ask: why would you apply Milorganite to a Fall plot? Warm season crops need deer protection to survive & flourish. Cool season crops are not vulnerable to early browse pressure; if anything, they benefit from it. It doesn't make much sense to discourage deer from using your Fall plots.


----------



## Canuck5

elfiii said:


> The peas were working great until they decimated them all. Right now it looks like they are hitting the wheat and oats strong. Rape and 7 top turnips are coming on strong but I need a good frost to force sugar production.



How many pounds/acre of peas did you use?


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> How many pounds/acre of peas did you use?



I'll have to look at the label but I think they were 10%. They were in a 5 way mix - wheat, oats, rye, Austrian peas and Dwarf Essex rape so that would be 5 lbs/50lb bag. Recommended at 50 lbs/acre but I went heavy on my seed/fertilizer application.

I didn't expect them to last but figured they would get the deer coming to the plots early on. Looks like my skragedy worked.

Obama wants to know when he can play another round.


----------



## Canuck5

elfiii said:


> I'll have to look at the label but I think they were 10%. They were in a 5 way mix - wheat, oats, rye, Austrian peas and Dwarf Essex rape so that would be 5 lbs/50lb bag. Recommended at 50 lbs/acre but I went heavy on my seed/fertilizer application.
> 
> I didn't expect them to last but figured they would get the deer coming to the plots early on. Looks like my skragedy worked.
> 
> Obama wants to know when he can play another round.



Hehehehehehehehe  Obama would!

I might try AWPeas again next year ....


----------



## Canuck5

Looks like we (in middle Georgia) got about 1" of rain over the weekend and an some more over night.  This will really bump things up for us!


----------



## Triple C

SakoL61R said:


> Things that make ya proud!
> 
> With rain in the forecast, I got my last plot planted this past Sunday.  Little Man (4.5) had a big time spreading seed and helping out.  Momma says he's already as corrupted as me
> We hustled, got'er done and got in a stand for the evening hunt.
> His choice on bringing the BPS flyer.
> Good times!



Just catching up on this thread and saw your post.  I'm with Canuck...Priceless!!!


----------



## elfiii

*They Love My Turnips!*

Walked in on 3 does Saturday afternoon. They were so focused on eating turnips they ignored me all the way to the box blind.

They would browse a while, lay down and rest, get back up and browse some more and lay back down again. It went on for 3 hours. Finally something got their attention and they went to the edge of the plot and alerted staring into the woods. They finally left about 6:45 pm and I had a forkhorn and a young 8 come out and eat.

The 8 pt and I had an eyeball to eyeball staring contest for about 5 minutes. I must have won because he quit first and went back to eating.

I figured those greens must be some kind of wonderful so I picked a mess to take home. We ate them last night and they were delicious. Believe I'll bring some more home this coming weekend.

I did go a little heavy on the turnip seeds this year. They are almost choking everything else out. That's OK though. When I picked my greens to take home I saw where they have been absolutely killing the turnips.


----------



## Canuck5

You spoil your deer too much!!!


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> You spoil your deer too much!!!



Cain't hep muhsef.


----------



## T.P.

A few food plot pics from this past weekend.


----------



## T.P.

One more of ol' sleepyhead.


----------



## elfiii

T.P. said:


> A few food plot pics from this past weekend.



I'm likin' this one. ^ Good stealth position.


----------



## hogman3

*New plot*

New plot this year..


----------



## Canuck5

Nice!!!  All these plots are shaping up well and looking very productive!!!


----------



## T.P.

elfiii said:


> I'm likin' this one. ^ Good stealth position.



Not so cool. I was the first one to hunt this tower stand this year. Buzzards had taken it over and made it a litter box and incubator and I'm pretty sure I shouldn't have been in it. On the bright side, they weren't a chance in hades of a deer smelling me.


----------



## elfiii

T.P. said:


> Not so cool. I was the first one to hunt this tower stand this year. Buzzards had taken it over and made it a litter box and incubator and I'm pretty sure I shouldn't have been in it. On the bright side, they weren't a chance in hades of a deer smelling me.



Note to self: Clean out the tower stand next August.


----------



## Amoo

I got pretty lucky this year.  Rains pushed my plantings back further then I wanted, but as the Peas and Oats/Rye mix is coming up I'm seeing more and more does passing through and using the plot right now.  All the rain we had this week really helped.  Everything is up about 2-3 inches right now.  Just in time for rut next week.

RE Cleaning your stand - I climbed up in my stand a week or so before season started and found about a dozen if not more softball sized wasps nests.  They were literally in every corner and rafter.  Literally had to borrow the bee suit from a neighbor.  Took 2.5 cans of wasp killer to clean em all out.

Your greens look really good Elfii, as I mentioned in the other thread, wish my deer would eat them.  Tried last year, skipped this year.  Debating still for next year.  We'll see.


----------



## Triple C

*Meal time*

This feller took a break from chasing a doe around the plot to munch on some ladino clover that is in it's 2nd year.   Got a pass for this year in hopes he makes it and adds a little more mass.  Pretty cool pic thru binocs.


Trail cam is on a persimmon tree that is still dropping.  Plot is rye and clover.


Be hunting on edge of this secluded plot planted in rye and clover tomorrow afternoon.


Buck Forage Oats and clover in this plot looking pretty good.


----------



## Canuck5

Beautiful property and great job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple C

Canuck5 said:


> Beautiful property and great job!!!!!!!!!!



Thx Canuck!  Labor of love...


----------



## elfiii

Amoo said:


> I got pretty lucky this year.  Rains pushed my plantings back further then I wanted, but as the Peas and Oats/Rye mix is coming up I'm seeing more and more does passing through and using the plot right now.  All the rain we had this week really helped.  Everything is up about 2-3 inches right now.  Just in time for rut next week.
> 
> RE Cleaning your stand - I climbed up in my stand a week or so before season started and found about a dozen if not more softball sized wasps nests.  They were literally in every corner and rafter.  Literally had to borrow the bee suit from a neighbor.  Took 2.5 cans of wasp killer to clean em all out.
> 
> Your greens look really good Elfii, as I mentioned in the other thread, wish my deer would eat them.  Tried last year, skipped this year.  Debating still for next year.  We'll see.



Thanks Amoo. I haven't had much luck with greens until this year and they are wearing them out. Since I planted way too much and have a land office supply I picked a mess of turnips week before last and found out why they like them so much this year. They were really sweet which I attribute to proper soil pH. Can't wait for the first frost.

I feel your pain on the wasps. First project after deer season is over is to build new windows for the box blinds that *completely* seal the box!


----------



## elfiii

Triple C said:


> Thx Canuck!  Labor of love...



You got it goin' on in the house Trip.


----------



## JimmyG

This is the powerline on our property planted on the 3rd weekend of September with BFO, wheat, peas(those haven't come up must've been bad seed), rye, radishes, turnips, and I'm sure I'm forgetting something else. Beat the plots have done in years


----------



## Canuck5

You've got the touch, now!!!!!  Good job!


----------



## Forest Grump

Amoo said:


> RE Cleaning your stand - I climbed up in my stand a week or so before season started and found about a dozen if not more softball sized wasps nests.  They were literally in every corner and rafter.  Literally had to borrow the bee suit from a neighbor.  Took 2.5 cans of wasp killer to clean em all out.
> 
> .



Nic will tell you to hang a bird feather by a strand of fishing line in the box stand to keep the wasps out. Apparently the continual motion unnerves them & deters them nesting there (or maybe it's just strong voodoo mojo)

Don't know that it'd work on the aforementioned vultures...might need to invest in an owl decoy or hang an effigy in there for them...


----------



## Triple C

elfiii said:


> You got it goin' on in the house Trip.



Preeshiate it elfill...and right back atcha!


----------



## elfiii

Triple C said:


> Preeshiate it elfill...and right back atcha!



All we need now is for the mack daddys to step out into the limelight.


----------



## Canuck5

Bring'em on!!!


----------



## Canuck5

I'll be back down this weekend and will be very interested to see what "they" have been eating.  I know Elfiii's deer are feasting on some turnips so, I wonder if they have worked on any of my radishes yet.

Thought I'd throw this chart up and see how close deer follow it.


----------



## Amoo

elfiii said:


> Since I planted way too much and have a land office supply I picked a mess of turnips week before last and found out why they like them so much this year. They were really sweet which I attribute to proper soil pH. Can't wait for the first frost.



This is an interesting observation Elfii.  May I ask if you finally got your pH this year to the desired level going in or have you been there for a few seasons.

Anybody who followed my adventures last year, knows I started at somewhere around 5.3 or something like that.  I know I put down enough lime last year to get it up to between 6-6.3.  With what I put down this year, I should be closer to 7 at the start of next season.

I'm not asking to see soil reports or anything like that, but do you have theories or guesstimate numbers  over the last few seasons as to why you feel this is the case?


----------



## elfiii

Amoo said:


> I'm not asking to see soil reports or anything like that, but do you have theories or guesstimate numbers  over the last few seasons as to why you feel this is the case?



That's good because I have never taken any soil samples. 

I started about 10 years ago and was diligent in lime application early on and based on early results my guesstimation is I probably got my pH somewhere between 6-7. I then became a "lazy" food plot farmer and backed off on lime application and spent more money on fertilizer.

Two years ago I realized based on the quality of my plots fertilizer alone wasn't getting the job done and it was likely my pH had dropped.

Last year I did a heavy application of lime and followed that up again this year with an even heavier application back in July and I turned the lime into the soil to make sure I got it down in the root zone.

The results this year are a dramatic improvement over the last 3 years but we have also had plenty of rain in September and October and I'm certain that has made a big difference as well. I usually plant the first or second weekend of archery season in September.

Also, I started with raw red clay and every year I have planted a combination of cereal grains, clovers and brassicas. Around May once the wheat and oats have developed seed heads and the animals have grazed that off I mow and turn the stalks and chaff into the soil as a soil amendment and I'm certain that has made a difference as well.

My approach has been much less than scientific. I have operated based on observation and doing the basics right (I think).

I'm a firm believer in soil pH being the critical factor although I don't follow up and take soil samples. Since I've learned my lesson, going forward I will continue to lime each year, probably at a rate of somewhere around 400 lbs/acre. Based on the last 2 years that seems to be the number that does the best. Turning the lime into the soil so it is where it needs to be to do it's job is also a must IMHO. Also, it takes time for the lime to break down into a usable form so it can facilitate maximum absorption of fertilizer. Since I plant in September I like to get my lime down in early July at the latest so it has time to do its' thing before I plant in September.

I'm also a believer in tilling soil as deep as your equipment will go. When my tractor is struggling to pull my disc harrow through the soil at max rpm's I know I'm good and deep. That makes a difference in moisture retention of the soil. A shallow seed bed does not allow rain to penetrate deep enough to minimize evaporation/run off and since rain is usually hard to come by in September/early October I want to provide the deepest moisture reservoir I can. Since my soil type is predominantly clay I want the hardpan to be as deep as I can make it since clay has poor percolation characteristics. 

In addition, in the past once I spread seed and fertilizer I always used a drag harrow to cover it all and I don't think it was adequate. This year after I spread seed/fertilizer I went back over the plots with my disc harrow and lightly disced them into the soil and then came back with the drag harrow to smooth out the top of the seed bed. It's more work but I think that made a difference too.

I'm of the opinion agricultural pursuits are as much an art as they are a science. Since I am just planting food plots for pleasure rather than profit I take a laissez faire approach to the matter and focus more on the "art" side. Most of that I have learned here from the real experts and it has served me well.

I watched your plot development last year and this. It looks like this year you are doing much better than the first year and I know that must be rewarding. Taking land that has lain fallow for years and turning it back into productive soil takes hard work and time until your hard work finally pays off. Just don't do like me and get "lazy". It's a lot easier to maintain it once you get it there than it is to have to start all over again.


----------



## Amoo

Thanks for the lengthy write up Elfii, lots of good info in there.  I'm on my phone in between Dr appointments so I don't have the time to give additional thoughts.  What you wrote though, helps me a ton.  Especially as I will be expanding my plot next season.


----------



## elfiii

Amoo said:


> Thanks for the lengthy write up Elfii, lots of good info in there.  I'm on my phone in between Dr appointments so I don't have the time to give additional thoughts.  What you wrote though, helps me a ton.  Especially as I will be expanding my plot next season.



Just be glad you don't have rocks. I got enough rocks to put every rock quarry in West GA out of business for all time.


----------



## Amoo

elfiii said:


> Just be glad you don't have rocks. I got enough rocks to put every rock quarry in West GA out of business for all time.



You can keep the rocks, although I might be willing to trade you for some root mat.  I've got a 4" layer of root mat I'm doing my best to break through, and any trees left from timbering all have tap roots...

For my area Google Maps was updated in 2015.  Judging by the fields around the house it was sometime in April or May, as 1 field you can see the rows for fresh planted peanuts and another you can see where they've started coming up.  Here's an overview of what my plot from last year looked like at that time.







The Yellow Area was Rye and Grains
The Green Area was Brassicas, turnips...etc.

As you can see they were still nice and green and put out all winter, so I'm pretty happy with that.  The red area is my planned expansion for next season.  It's all waist high, thick stuff with root mat waiting underneath, going to be fun.


----------



## elfiii

Let's see, rocks, root mat, rocks, root mat. Hmmm.....

Bleeve I'll stick with the rocks. They are "special" rocks.

Looks pretty good. If you turn that root mat enough times it will break down and be a good soil amendment once it's composted down good.

Mine were all mature growth forest when I had them cleared. I still turn up tree root chunks the size of your bicep from time to time. I just let them lay knowing sooner or later they will decompose.

The rocks on the other hand.....


----------



## CNC

The progression of my food plot over the last 6 weeks. Seed was broadcast into standing thatch and then the thatch mowed down over the seed.


----------



## T.P.

Two good food plot bucks from yesterday.


----------



## Canuck5

CNC said:


> The progression of my food plot over the last 6 weeks. Seed was broadcast into standing thatch and then the thatch mowed down over the seed.



Nice CNC!  I've seen your hard work over at the QDMA sight!  I assume you had your soil tested and amended first?


----------



## Canuck5

T.P. said:


> Two good food plot bucks from yesterday.



Very nice T.P.!!!  Your hard work paid off!!!


----------



## Canuck5

Food plots are getting bigger, thanks to Mother Nature!  Deer are appreciating it!


----------



## Canuck5

More plots


----------



## Triple C

T.P. said:


> Two good food plot bucks from yesterday.



T.P. - That is 2 fine bucks right there!  Love those long brow tines.  Look like brothers.  Congrats on the bucks and the food plots!!!


----------



## Triple C

CNC said:


> The progression of my food plot over the last 6 weeks. Seed was broadcast into standing thatch and then the thatch mowed down over the seed.



CNC...Great to see you on this forum!  I've followed CNC's threads on the QDMA forums under the food plotting threads.  Check out his "Testing in Progress" threads over there.  Definitely make you think about how you prep your soil.  We did his "throw and mow" method in our bean field this year with rye n wheat.


----------



## Triple C

Canuck...Food plots look fantastic!  Great job!!!


----------



## mauserbull

Will try and get pictures of my plots next week.  Tonight one produced a 26 yr old female's first deer.  A young doe coming out to eat just at sundown.  Was worth the effort just to see her face as her dad dressed the deer for her.  The good times in life are today folks, make them happen.  Plot is durrana and oats.  Plots look great folks, keep posting about them.


----------



## Canuck5

mauserbull said:


> Will try and get pictures of my plots next week.  Tonight one produced a 26 yr old female's first deer.  A young doe coming out to eat just at sundown.  Was worth the effort just to see her face as her dad dressed the deer for her.  The good times in life are today folks, make them happen.  Plot is durrana and oats.  Plots look great folks, keep posting about them.



That's what it's all about!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

T.P. said:


> Two good food plot bucks from yesterday.



Outstanding bucks TP. Over in the Deer Hunting forum they say you can't kill big bucks on food plots so we'll keep this on the down low and just between us girls.


----------



## Canuck5

Shush Elfiii!!!!  We have a couple Members that are wondering why they can't shoot a big deer!!!


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> Shush Elfiii!!!!  We have a couple Members that are wondering why they can't shoot a big deer!!!



It's cuz they ain't huntin' on food plots.


----------



## Canuck5




----------



## CNC

Thanks fellas!.....Those are some good looking deer BTW.


----------



## mauserbull

*pics*

I promised plot pics.  was too busy to take em this past weekend. Sorry will have to wait till next weekend


----------



## Triple C

mauserbull...Congrats on one very fine buck!  We can wait for the pics...


----------



## Canuck5

Mauserbull!  NICE ONE!!!!


----------



## Canuck5

Just for reference, it appears to me that "Clover is King" right now, with oats just slightly being nibbled and the radishes are getting much more use.


----------



## Canuck5

Just something peaceful, sitting in a stand overlooking a food plot


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Good stuff !


----------



## Triple C

Canuck...That view looks awesome!  And I agree.  Sitting on a plot that you put lots of hours into is just a cool feeling and the view is always good!


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> Just something peaceful, sitting in a stand overlooking a food plot



Now that's what I'm talkin' about.


----------



## Canuck5

Triple C said:


> Canuck...That view looks awesome!  And I agree.  Sitting on a plot that you put lots of hours into is just a cool feeling and the view is always good!



It really is!


----------



## Canuck5

elfiii said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin' about.



Sure beats woik!


----------



## Canuck5

So, were your food plots successful this year, meaning did they do what you wanted them to do, so far?  Mother Nature sure provided some great amounts of rain and right now, warmish weather.  My food plots look outstanding and certainly are being used.  

From a rack and weight, deer harvest standpoint, this is one of our best years.  Our members have been very selective on what they have harvested, with several nice bucks passed on.

Is there anything you would've done differently?  For me, there is a little adjustment that needs to be done on my 3 pt hitch spreader, which I can tweak.  I think I will also reduce the amount of cereal grains (oats) I used a little.


----------



## Triple C

Canuck...After 5 seasons of food plotting on our place, I can say without any hesitation that providing nutritious forage on a year-round basis has been, and continues to be a game-changer.  This year is no different with the exception that we didn't plant brassicas due to timber harvest. Mostly broadcast abruzzi rye and clover into mown plots at end of September. 1 plot in Buck Forage Oats.

My favorite time of year to determine the effectiveness of food plots is February.  Also my favorite time of year to check trail cams set up on plots.  Always nice to see deer piling into your plots in late winter and early spring.  We clear-cut an acre of pines in early October adjoining our largest plot which will give us just north of 5 acres in this plot.  We will be busy de-stumping this area and getting lime down in preparation for next fall and hopefully, continue to keep to doe groups coming in to this plot year-round.

Already looking forward to 2016 "Plot" thread!


----------



## Crakajak

The last of the fruit and the clover patch this year


----------



## T.P.

Canuck, our fall plots with the massive amounts of rain were awesome, I hope they do this well every year. Even in the dryer years they turn out fairly well. Now my spring plots left a lot to be desired. I couldn't get down there until late to plow and plant, it never rained and it turned off super hot. I was behind from the start.

I planted corn and beans. After I planted it didn't rain for 3 weeks. After the only shower we got came through they came up spotty at best so I made another trip and replanted it all. We got a soaker rain after the second planting and the beans came up after just a few days, but... the deer wiped them out as soon as they got 3" high. Lesson learned. The corn was just planted too late to ever get the rain needed and what did come up the pigs found and destroyed it right as it matured. Another lesson learned.

I'm going to do all I can to get there and plant on time this year, maybe fence off the beans and try it again. My first attempt at spring plots was a disaster.


----------



## Canuck5

Crakajak said:


> The last of the fruit and the clover patch this year



You do good work, Crakajak!!!!!!


----------



## Canuck5

Triple C said:


> Canuck...After 5 seasons of food plotting on our place, I can say without any hesitation that providing nutritious forage on a year-round basis has been, and continues to be a game-changer.  This year is no different with the exception that we didn't plant brassicas due to timber harvest. Mostly broadcast abruzzi rye and clover into mown plots at end of September. 1 plot in Buck Forage Oats.
> 
> My favorite time of year to determine the effectiveness of food plots is February.  Also my favorite time of year to check trail cams set up on plots.  Always nice to see deer piling into your plots in late winter and early spring.  We clear-cut an acre of pines in early October adjoining our largest plot which will give us just north of 5 acres in this plot.  We will be busy de-stumping this area and getting lime down in preparation for next fall and hopefully, continue to keep to doe groups coming in to this plot year-round.
> 
> Already looking forward to 2016 "Plot" thread!



Yes, it is rewarding to start Planning & working on next year!


----------



## Canuck5

T.P. said:


> Canuck, our fall plots with the massive amounts of rain were awesome, I hope they do this well every year. Even in the dryer years they turn out fairly well. Now my spring plots left a lot to be desired. I couldn't get down there until late to plow and plant, it never rained and it turned off super hot. I was behind from the start.
> 
> I planted corn and beans. After I planted it didn't rain for 3 weeks. After the only shower we got came through they came up spotty at best so I made another trip and replanted it all. We got a soaker rain after the second planting and the beans came up after just a few days, but... the deer wiped them out as soon as they got 3" high. Lesson learned. The corn was just planted too late to ever get the rain needed and what did come up the pigs found and destroyed it right as it matured. Another lesson learned.
> 
> I'm going to do all I can to get there and plant on time this year, maybe fence off the beans and try it again. My first attempt at spring plots was a disaster.



You had a ruff spring!!  My spring cowpea plots were eaten to the ground and the weeds took over.  I'm hoping that the 3 clovers I planted this year will carry things thru into late summer.  I am anxious to see how that turns out!


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> Is there anything you would've done differently?



Yes. I went way too heavy on 7 top turnips this year! Other than that I can only hope future years turn out as good as this one. Mine are the best they have ever looked. Early rain in plentiful amounts made all the difference in the world. Now if only the deer population will rebound.


----------



## Triple C

Crakajak said:


> The last of the fruit and the clover patch this year



Crak...Congrats on an incredible clover plot!  Bet you got deer loving life on your place!


----------



## Triple C

elfiii said:


> Yes. I went way too heavy on 7 top turnips this year! Other than that I can only hope future years turn out as good as this one. Mine are the best they have ever looked. Early rain in plentiful amounts made all the difference in the world. *Now if only the deer population will rebound.*



Hang in there elfiii...Only 5 more weeks left and then the deer will have a respite for a while!


----------



## elfiii

Triple C said:


> Hang in there elfiii...Only 5 more weeks left and then the deer will have a respite for a while!



Apparently they have been "respiting" all season long around me. Should have shot that 7 pt when I had the chance!


----------



## Canuck5

elfiii said:


> Apparently they have been "respiting" all season long around me. Should have shot that 7 pt when I had the chance!



I think we've had about 4" of rain on our property, already this week.  If that & the warmer weather continues, I'm not sure how we're going to see the deer in the food plots!  LOL!  You might have missed your chance with that 7 point!


----------



## Crakajak

elfiii said:


> Apparently they have been "respiting" all season long around me. Should have shot that 7 pt when I had the chance!



Never let a good one walk.Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> I think we've had about 4" of rain on our property, already this week.  If that & the warmer weather continues, I'm not sure how we're going to see the deer in the food plots!  LOL!  You might have missed your chance with that 7 point!





Crakajak said:


> Never let a good one walk.Don't ask me how I know.



I was holding out for "The Big One". Turns out "The Big One" split town at the first of November and the 7 pt turned into the next "Big One" only I didn't know it at the time. What's that old saw about "A bird in the hand....."?


----------



## Canuck5

Radish leaves are getting some use.  The radishes themselves are getting bigger.


----------



## Canuck5

The deer typically know what to eat and "when".  Explains why my clover has gotten a lot of use this fall, not only because it has done well, but with the warmer temps, the deer don't need all that internal heat from carbohydrates.

http://www.growingdeer.tv/#/missouri-bow-hunt-and-iowa-opening-day-shotgun


----------



## T.P.

Thay looks tasty, canuck! Have you tried them?


----------



## Canuck5

T.P. said:


> Thay looks tasty, canuck! Have you tried them?



I have!  The leaves would make a nice salad.  Eating the bulb raw, I found it a little strong, for my taste.  Others have sauteed them and found them nice.


----------



## Canuck5

With all the rain/warm weather, we've had, things have been going gangbusters.  Some oats are starting to seed out.


----------



## Canuck5

In the same area, in a  more secluded spot, the deer have everything nibbled to the ground!


----------



## Canuck5

But, in general, everything looks very good!


----------



## tree cutter 08

My plot looks like your second pic. I came home the other day and 13+ deer were in it when it was so cold last week. They have mowed it down.


----------



## Canuck5

tree cutter 08 said:


> My plot looks like your second pic. I came home the other day and 13+ deer were in it when it was so cold last week. They have mowed it down.



Wow!  You're treating your deer right!


----------



## Canuck5

Elfiii was getting low on rocks, so I pulled a few loads out for him, this weekend between rain drops.  I hope he appreciates all my hard work.

Took 3 loads like this out of a 1/2 acre plot ..... I can grow them big, too!


----------



## Triple C

Nice rocks Canuck!  My guess is that you limed n fertilized good to get em to that size.


----------



## Canuck5

Triple C said:


> Nice rocks Canuck!  My guess is that you limed n fertilized good to get em to that size.



LOL!!!!  I know I whined and strained a lot to get them that big!


----------



## Crakajak

Canuck5 said:


> Elfiii was getting low on rocks, so I pulled a few loads out for him, this weekend between rain drops.  I hope he appreciates all my hard work.
> 
> Took 3 loads like this out of a 1/2 acre plot ..... I can grow them big, too!


Those look like the ones I "shared" with you last year.Amazing how fast they grow.They would have been good ones next year.


----------



## Broken Arrow 68

Crakajak said:


> Those look like the ones I "shared" with you last year.Amazing how fast they grow.They would have been good ones next year.



Those would be cull rocks on MY farm.


----------



## GeorgeShu

Canuck, I had a bad flashback when I saw your "stone boat"!  Never thought I would see one again, especially here in Georgia.

Spend many hours loading and unloading them in my youth.  Hard work all day long.


----------



## Canuck5

GeorgeShu said:


> Canuck, I had a bad flashback when I saw your "stone boat"!  Never thought I would see one again, especially here in Georgia.
> 
> Spend many hours loading and unloading them in my youth.  Hard work all day long.



George, you win the prize!!!  Yes, not too many people, these days have used a stone boat!    We had one, but most of the time it was used to move around equipment that was not on rubber tires yet!  That goes way back!!!


----------



## Canuck5

Crakajak said:


> Those look like the ones I "shared" with you last year.Amazing how fast they grow.They would have been good ones next year.



Sure wished you would "share" some asphalt!  I'd like to pave the driveway!!!!!


----------



## Canuck5

Broken Arrow 68 said:


> Those would be cull rocks on MY farm.



Oh, Lord, I am staying away from your plots!


----------



## Triple C

*Few pics from this past weekend*

Planted in Buck Forage Oats and durana clover.  Each year at this time I'm reminded of how much deer use these plots. Looks like it's been mowed.


Should have a decent stand of durana clover this spring.


More oats and clover.


This is balansa clover planted last September.  Pigs made a mess of it after planting and logging operation hurt it a bit but looks like it will come on pretty good when it begins to warm up.  Never planted balansa clover before so anxious to see how this does in the coming months.


Not a food plot for deer but a pretty cool hang out for ducks.  This was all under water on December 30th.  Water level is down about a foot due to damage to beaver dam.  My guess is that it won't take them long to repair.


----------



## Crakajak

Great looking plots Triple C. You need to ship Canuck that rock you missed .He said he needed some extras.


----------



## Canuck5

Crakajak said:


> Great looking plots Triple C. You need to ship Canuck that rock you missed .He said he needed some extras.



LOL!!!, that is a fine "starter rock" just sitting there!


----------



## Triple C

Canuck5 said:


> LOL!!!, that is a fine "starter rock" just sitting there!



I'll be glad to ship it to you Canuck!


----------



## Canuck5

Triple C said:


> I'll be glad to ship it to you Canuck!



Oh, darn, I just realized I have one just like it already ... thanks anyway!


----------

